# advice on adoption allowance



## rosielee (Jan 27, 2006)

hi, me again.........in need of advice........... again.   sorry x
well, as we feel like are walking in the  dark abit financially and to be honest, it is scaring the cr*p out of me.
im sure we would be entitled as we are hoping to adopt 2 brothers both under 3 years. 
just wondered if anyone can shed some light on roughly how much ?
im so scared we will not be comfortable and add extra stress if/when it goes ahead. 
my husband will be working ful time and i will be giving up work, would he be entitlted to family tax credit too?
oh here i go again, always getting fluffy about something when i post
thanks everyone
best of luck
rosie xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Old Timer (Jan 23, 2005)

Hi Rosie

You can be assessed for an adoption allowance which is means tested, your SW should speak to you about this.  In our LA the SW refers you to be assessed and ours decided we had nothing to lose by filling in the forms but we may gain something.

Family tax credit is again based on your earnings but unless you earn loads of money you should get something.  There is also child benefit which I believe is £18.10/week for the first child, don't know about the 2nd but its normally a bit less.  You could phone the Citizens Advice Bureau and ask them what you can claim.

Good luck
OT x


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

hiya

Some children do come with an adoption allowance written into their freeing order paperwork from the courts. I'm not sure how common it is but the childs social worker should know so might be worth asking

xx


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

Hi

My LA told me that sibling groups get adoption allowance however means tested, you will get child benifit at £18.80 for first child and £12.55 for 2nd and so on and this is weekly

You may get a "settling in grant" we get £500 per child to cover car seats, beds ect

As i did say before have a look on the "entitled too" website and put in the ages on children ect and it will tell you

xx


----------



## Viva (May 16, 2005)

Hi, 
We adopted 2 children 4 and 1 years and were given £500 settling up allowance, we were told at the outset that our LA does not give adoption allowance for smaller sibling groups as they don't find it hard to find parents for 2 children and adoption allowance tends to be paid for harder to place children. However I suspect that this is one of those things that vary greatly from LA to LA.
Hope you get it all sorted out!
Viva
X


----------

